
This is what America's gun crisis looks like - drtz
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2015/oct/02/mass-shootings-america-gun-violence
======
11thEarlOfMar
New York City appears 3 times

Los Angeles appears 13 times

Chicago appears 48 times

~~~
dalke
Your analysis is incomplete. Most of the NYC mass shooting locations are
specified by borough. An incomplete list for NYC is:

Aug 28, 2015 Brooklyn, NY; Aug 3, 2015 Brooklyn, NY; Aug 2, 2015 Brooklyn, NY;
Jul 20, 2015 Bronx, NY; Jun 24, 2015 Manhattan, NY; Jun 15, 2015 Brooklyn, NY;
Jun 13, 2015 Bronx, NY; May 4, 2015 Bronx, NY; Apr 27, 2015 Brooklyn, NY; Feb
1, 2015 Manhattan, NY; Jan 24, 2015 Queens, NY; Nov 30, 2014 Brooklyn, NY; Oct
18, 2014 Brooklyn, NY; Sep 19, 2014 Queens, NY; Sep 1, 2014 Brooklyn, NY; Aug
17, 2014 Queens, NY; Jul 28, 2014 New York, NY; ... and I stopped.

I also question the usefulness of listing the 13 matches for "Los Angeles" the
city and leaving out the urban area. There were 5 mass shooting in Long Beach,
1 in Santa Monica, 3 in Pomona, etc.

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
Wow, that is bad on my part. Here's the complete picture:

Brooklyn: 18 Bronx: 3 Manhattan: 3 Queens: 3 New York: 3 Staten Island: 0

Total New York + Boroughs: 27

Los Angeles proper has population 3.8 million while NYC has 8.5 Million.
Chicago has 2.7 million.

